# GC wants to do criminal background checks on subs????



## Meezer (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a GC that wants us to do work for him, however, he stated that his company requires him to "verify insurance and do a criminal background check on all subs" I can certainly understand verifying insurance, but, criminal background checks??? Has anyone ever run into any thing like this??


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Meezer said:


> I have a GC that wants us to do work for him, however, he stated that his company requires him to "verify insurance and do a criminal background check on all subs" I can certainly understand verifying insurance, but, criminal background checks??? Has anyone ever run into any thing like this??



Yes, I know someone who runs criminal background checks on all of his subs. The guy even runs one on himself every year. He really wants to ensure that he is not sending people with a criminal history into his client's homes. The guy will not issue work to a sub nor will he pay one without a current copy of their insurance. The guy just spent a minute typing this post.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

In my state for 6 bucks you could run a check on him. Not only criminal but anything civil also. It would show if He's been sued by a sub or homeowner etc. or if he has sued a sub, homeowner, etc. It'll show how many traffic tickets he has... I think it's the "brave new world".


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I run them on my employees, why not on a sub. Same as Doug said, I want to know who is going in the home.

Edit: I don't _want_ to know, I _*need*_ to know.


----------



## Meezer (Jul 2, 2007)

dougchips said:


> Yes, I know someone who runs criminal background checks on all of his subs. The guy even runs one on himself every year. He really wants to ensure that he is not sending people with a criminal history into his client's homes. The guy will not issue work to a sub nor will he pay one without a current copy of their insurance. The guy just spend a minute typing this post.


 
As I previous posted, I have no problem with anyone verifying our insurance coverage, bond, references, etc., however, I do find it very bizarre to do criminal background checks on subs.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I don't see it as bizarre if I want to know if the plumber I send in to a multi-million dollar home has a past life as a cat burglar. Or a child molester. Or a ...... you name it.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I use to work for a home center hiring installers and that is where I learned about the practice. We would do it to cover our butt if something did happen. Let's say we sent Sam to a client's home and he decides to steal some money. The act is bad enough but if Sam had a known criminal history then we would of failed to protect our client. 

I continue the practice with my own business to protect my clients and my company name. We actually promote the criminal background checks to our clients. I tried promoting drug testing last year and the idea flopped. You can get drug test kits on-line for around $10 that work with saliva and they give results in a few minutes.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I know you fellas mean well, and everyone has has to cover there own a$$ and all, but I find prying into someones past a bit offensive. We all make mistakes down the road of our lives, some big, some small, but don't any of ya think for a minute you couldn't be flushed down the judicial toilet. Our frickin criminal system is a blind drunk bar whore who just got knocked up by the local McDonalds grill master and now she's kicked the door in with a shotgun blazing........that's why I use the drive threw.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Side note, I conducted a criminal background check on my summer helper (18 years old), he is my neighbors kid and I have know him since he was 10. The only reason, because I tell my clients that everyone on their job-site has a clean background.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I know my backgrounds clean ......cause I wiped it earlier.:w00t:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Glasshousebltr said:


> I know my backgrounds clean ......cause I wiped it earlier.:w00t:


White out works great but the can is generally empty after the 8th page.

Oh, I think you were talking about your backend not background, in which case do not use white out.


----------



## theartisan (Apr 16, 2007)

I agree with the practice. If you dont you can decline to accept work from the GC.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

So how many guys over the age of 14 can pass the drug test, pass the background investigation, show up to work with some experience and be productive? And.. don't already have a nice job with bennies??


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

There may also be a client requirement to this for commercial work...

In any case, makes sense to me. I am looking to start doing this myself for prospective employees. It would be devastating to my reputation to have an employee steal, or something worse, on one of my projects....


----------



## Meezer (Jul 2, 2007)

theartisan said:


> I agree with the practice. If you dont you can decline to accept work from the GC.


 
Well I don't agree with the practice & find it bizarre and offensive which is what I told the GC this morning as I declined accepting any work from him. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I don't see it being too far off into the future when you insurance company is going to require it.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

If your going to pull reports be sure to learn how to read them.... "Forcible entry and detainer" sounds bad and shows up on my court records. It means I evicted someone. Look for words like plaintiff and defendant. In the reports i've been pulling it is not always clear.


----------



## Dale S. (Jul 11, 2007)

As a SUB, I could understand having this request made of me and philsophyically, I wouldn't have too much trouble with it. But, would you decline to hire a sub that has (for instance) a marijuana bust on thier record? Or something else that would not reasonably be related to risk of theft on the job? 

Otherwise, I might be tempted to place a claim stating that I was being unfairly judged for something completely unrelated...

dale


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

> I don't see it being too far off into the future when you insurance company is going to require it.


you know what? I hope that's true. I really do. That'll be at least one way to level the playing field of illegals in this country. We should almost lobby for it. Just think of how many people will be weeded out. Our prices may just go up and start to be reasonable.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

framerman said:


> you know what? I hope that's true. I really do. That'll be at least one way to level the playing field of illegals in this country. We should almost lobby for it. Just think of how many people will be weeded out. Our prices may just go up and start to be reasonable.


Illegals dont have insurance, or use their real names, so even though I wish it would help send them packing, I dont really see how it could.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

That was not covered.

But.....

When an "Outside Agency" does the search, is that different?

Ed


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Who initiated/requested the "search"?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

drako said:


> I get a cut rate from one of the background search companies to verify current phone number, address history for 30 years, age, birth dates, lawsuits, criminal records check, sex offenders, terrorist watch, bankruptcy, tax liens, licenses.
> The Fair Credit Reporting Act applies to employers, so I have the sub sign a permission form consenting to the background check. If discover adverse information that against the contractor, the FCRA requires that I should tell him what it is and where I got it.


From the Forum located at that previous link, I found this out.

Ed


Cris, have you ever obtained any authoritative information about whether or not FCRA applies when you get your background check information from a government agency? There are counties that put this stuff up on the web for public searching, for example or, like you, someone actually uses the police. Do the police become a "consumer reporting agency" for the purposes of the act?

The FCRA applies if 
a) you are an employer, creditor, or landlord.
b) You purchase the background check, instead of doing the research yourself

The FCRA does not apply if you use free public information and do the research yourself.
For example, you look up a criminal record on the county's free website.

If the FCRA applies, then you must get the job applicant's written permission to run a background check. That is very easy to do. Just include a permission form with your job application form. If the applicant, refuses to sign it, then do not hire him. 

Also, you should always have a job application form that you have the job applicant fill out in your office. That way you can cross check what he writes with his resume. Do not let him take the job application form home where he can create fake answers to fool you.

If the FCRA applies and you refuse to extend the credit, rental, or job offer because of information that you found out, then you must tell the applicant about the adverse information and where you got it. I just give them a copy of the pertinent paragraph from the pre-employment background search . 

Other laws also apply:
2. The Driver’s Privacy Protection Act.
3. The American with Disabilities Act (ADA).
4. Different states have different legal _frame_ works for an *employee background search*, such as the Investigative Consumer Reporting Agencies Act which exists in California.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> If an employer pulls a Credit Bureau, checks a Driving Record or Investigates the History of a prospective or existing employee WITHOUT a signed release, the Employer, in most States, has committed a Felony.


There's also the potential for a lawsuit...


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I have not read the entire thread, and if my following statement has been covered, please forgive me.
> 
> If an employer pulls a Credit Bureau, checks a Driving Record or Investigates the History of a prospective or existing employee WITHOUT a signed release, the Employer, in most States, has committed a Felony.


You need no release to do any background check on subs or their employees, except maybe a credit check.

anyone can have a criminal background check done on anyone.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Generally the Disclosure of "Negative Data" need NOT be detailed. Just a "Broad Stroke" qualifier of said Data, BUT one MUST make apparent the Data Reporting Agency and how to contact them.

It is Incumbent upon the Reporting Agency to Disclose EXACT and VERIFIED Data to the subject that was Screened.

NOT Incumbent upon the Employer or Requester of said search.

That has been MY experience.



If a Credit Company, say Seears, declines your Application For Credit, all they are required to say is "Declined". You will then receive a letter from the Reporting Agency stating in "The Broadest of Terms", the "why" for the "Declined" status. The Reporting Agency MUST also provide you the means to discover the Exact Reasons.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

bwalley said:


> You need no release to do any background check on subs or their employees, except maybe a credit check.
> 
> anyone can have a criminal background check done on anyone.


Dead Wrong!

Read "Part 5".


" Under the FCRA, the employer must obtain the applicant's written authorization before the background check is conducted. "


http://www.privacyrights.org/fs/fs16-bck.htm


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

brickie said:


> there's also the potential for a lawsuit...


Yup!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I had them done for 6 of my guys to go on a military base for repairs. 

They had to be given a form to fill out explaining the rights and what information would be obtained.

They could refuse to have the background check ran.

They were given a copy of their reports and all the information it provided.


I was the only one that could not go on the base:laughing:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Dead Wrong!
> 
> Read "Part 5".
> 
> ...


Subcontractors and their employee's are not my employee's.

Any employee I have signs the boiler plate release form, so I am covered.

With a name a you would be surprised at what I can find out about you, if I have a SS number, I can get a lot more information.

Florida has very liberal open records laws.

maybe I need to add some releases for my subs and their employee's just to eb safe.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

bwalley said:


> Subcontractors and their employee's are not my employee's.
> 
> Any employee I have signs the boiler plate release form, so I am covered.
> 
> ...



You could pull it on your Grandmother and she could SUE YOUR ARSE for "Non Consent"!

You pull a "Bureau" or ANY of the like on anyone, you are OPEN to a Invasion of Privacy Suit amongst other things!



EDIT: 

Footnote. If you "Dig Up" the dirt WITHOUT using ANY outside Agency, it is perfectly Legal. Any Third Party involvement REQUIRES a Release.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> You could pull it on your Grandmother and she could SUE YOUR ARSE for "Non Consent"!
> 
> You pull a "Bureau" or ANY of the like on anyone, you are OPEN to a Invasion of Privacy Suit amongst other things!


Credit Bureau is one thing, a background check is another.

There is no way anyone can tell who is doing the background check, you can do them over the internet.

In Florida you would be surprised what is a public record.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

bwalley said:


> Credit Bureau is one thing, a background check is another.
> 
> There is no way anyone can tell who is doing the background check, you can do them over the internet.
> 
> In Florida you would be surprised what is a public record.



Yes you can. And if someone finds out you did it YOU CAN GO TO JAIL and BE SUED!

I did Bail Enforcement for a Coupla years in Georgia. I could, at one time, call a jail and find out if Tom, Dick or Harry had an Active Warrant in his name. NO LONGER.

I have the skills and the balls to drive 75 miles per hour on a crowed Metropolitan Street. I can also go to Jail for doing so if I get caught.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Yes you can. And if someone finds out you did it YOU CAN GO TO JAIL and BE SUED!


You have no idea what you are talking about, New York may be able to track it, but in Florida it can't be tracked and it is public record.

In Florida I can get a copy of peoples mortgage on the internet, any liens or judgements filed against them on the internet, how much they pay in property taxes on the internet and how much they paid for their house over the internet, copies of marriage licenses.

I can also find out if they have been arrested, spent time in jail or prison, etc.

I can even go to the Clerk of the Circuit Court and look at Divorce Records, I can got to the sheriffs office or police station and get copies of arrest records.

All of this is perfectly legal without the persons knowledge or consent.

If you don't beleive me, give me someones name in Florida and what county they live in or have lived in and I will tell you what I can find out about them.

_Edit_

Here are a couple of links just in Hillsborough County, you can see if someone has been arrested, if they own a house, how much they paid for it, how much they pay in property taxes, and the Clerk you can find out about marriages, divorces, lawsuits, criminal and civil cases etc.

all perfectly legal, no one knows and no consent needed.

Hillsborough county Sheriff, Arrest Inquiry link
http://www.hcso.tampa.fl.us/pub/default.asp?/Online/sname01

Hillsborough County Property Appraiser Link
http://www.hcpafl.org/www/index.shtml

Hillsborough County Clerk of the Circuit Court
http://publicrecord.hillsclerk.com/oridev/criminal_pack.ins


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Isn't public record...PUBLIC RECORD?

Any conviction is a recorded event against an individual or group in our society...thus that crime is logged and the doled out sentence/punishment viewable. Only minors are protected from publicity if they commit a crime.

I like the idea of a search of all publicly available records prior to subbing out a job to an unknown entity. I don't mind giving a man a second chance - I even worked next to a 60 yr old mexican once who had served 25 years for murder...nice quiet older man. I just want to up my threatcon level to a more readied posture through as much prior info as possible. I don't want to get caught with my "trust" down.

Oh, and no second chances for molesters, rapists and the sick in the head types.


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

*This is not "Big Brother." more like just Business*



Meezer said:


> Well I don't agree with the practice & find it bizarre and offensive which is what I told the GC this morning as I declined accepting any work from him. :thumbsup:


*Huh!?* sounds like a guy that worked with me. He'd go around telling people he quit just before he got fired! ...:shifty:

Drug use, illegal citizenship, sex criminal, theft convictions...Murder! I want to Know... Sex preferences, credit score and legal vises... don't care.

Wallmaxx...I like the cut of your JIB!

*JIB:* 1. An old sailor's term for one's intangible qualities. Often judged on first impression. 2. another way to say that someone is rather stlylish.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

bwalley said:


> I can also find out if they have been arrested, spent time in jail or prison, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As a PREREQUISITE to Employment YOU MUST GET WRITTEN PERMISSION when ANY Third Party is utilized.

There is NOTHING illegal about compiling Data on a particular person, if it is used for "Exclusionary" purposes and a Release was not Granted, you can be sued and/or go to Jail if a Third Party was involved in the Screening.

Read the FCRA.



*Part 5. Fair Credit Reporting Act and Background Checks*​ The federal Fair Credit Reporting Act (15 USC §1681 et seq.) does not _require _employers to conduct employment background checks. But the law sets a national standard that employers must follow in employment screening. State laws may give an employee more rights than the FCRA. ​ *Do I have a right to know when a background check is requested? *​ Yes. Amendments to the FCRA, in effect September 30, 1997, increase the disclosure and consent requirements of employers who use "consumer reports." Such reports might consist only of a credit check. (See Part 6) More extensive reports might include criminal histories, driving records, and interviews with neighbors, friends and associates. ​ To be covered by the FCRA, the Federal Trade Commission (FTC) says that a report must be prepared by an outside company -- a "consumer reporting agency" or business that "for monetary fees, dues, or on a cooperative nonprofit basis, regularly engages in ... assembling ... information on consumers for the purpose of furnishing consumer reports to third parties." (FCRA §603f) ​ Under the FCRA, the employer must obtain the applicant's written authorization before the background check is conducted. The authorization must be on a document separate from all other documents such as an employment application. In California, at the time an employer obtains permission for a background check, the applicant or employee should also be told that he or she _may_ request a copy of the report. The FCRA, in contrast, says the subject is entitled to a copy of the report _ if_ a pre-adverse notice is given. ​ Under federal law, if the employer uses information from the consumer report for an "adverse action" - that is, denying the job applicant, terminating the employee, rescinding a job offer, or denying a promotion - it must take the following steps, which are explained further in the Federal Trade Commission's web site,  www.ftc.gov/bcp/conline/pubs/buspubs/credempl.htm​ 

 *Before* the adverse action is taken, the employer must give the applicant a "pre-adverse action disclosure." This includes a copy of the report and an explanation of the consumer's rights under the FCRA. 


*After* the adverse action is taken, the individual must be given an "adverse action notice." This document must contain the name, address, and phone number of the employment screening company, a statement that this company did not make the adverse decision, rather that the employer did, and a notice that the individual has the right to dispute the accuracy or completeness of any of the information in the report.
 Modified disclosure and adverse action procedures under the FCRA (§604(b)(3)(B)) apply to positions subject to U.S. Department of Transportation (DOT) regulations such as truck drivers. The DOT has independent authority to set qualifications for workers in transportation industries. (49 USC §31502) ​


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> As a PREREQUISITE to Employment YOU MUST GET WRITTEN PERMISSION when ANY Third Party is utilized.
> 
> There is NOTHING illegal about compiling Data on a particular person, if it is used for "Exclusionary" purposes and a Release was not Granted, you can be sued and/or go to Jail if a Third Party was involved in the Screening.
> 
> ...


You need to understand the relationship between a GC and his subcontractors.

The subcontractors and their employee's ARE NOT MY EMPLOYEE'S.

I don't make them fire them, I just will not allow them on my jobsites.

I also will not allow people who look like punks with their pants hanging down and their underwear showing.

I had a jamaican with big hair come to my job from a labor pool, I told him to wear his hard hat, he put it on his hair because his hair was so big, he couldn't properly wear his hard hat, I sent him back.

I do not allow smoking anywhere on the property, if the subs or their employees are caught smoking they get fined, same with radios, no radios on the jobsite, if I see a radio, I cut the plug off of it, no I pods or hearing protection with built in radios are allowed on my job either, I have an addendum the sub contractor's sign before they come to work on my jobsite spelling it out clearly.

When I had the asbestos remediation company come out the 1st thing they asked me was where could they smoke, I showed them where my property ended and they smoked there and never threw a butt on the ground.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Meezer said:


> Well I don't agree with the practice & find it bizarre and offensive which is what I told the GC this morning as I declined accepting any work from him. :thumbsup:


I am sure he was happy to hire 1 of the 10 other subcontractors that bid the job and don't mind having a background check done on them.

Did you realize many insurance companies will do credit checks on you when they write insuarnce policies and based on your credit score, they will adjust your premium.

Many W/C carriers will do a drug test when an employee gets hurt on the job, if the employee refuses to take the test or fails the teat, their benefits can be reduced, and possibly denied.

The GC May have fired you when the background check came back anyway, this way you saved both of you some hassle.

My clients are more than wlecome to do a background check on me, hair folicle tests, wiz quiz, whatever, I am clean and have nothing to hide.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

> I am sure he was happy to hire 1 of the 10 other subcontractors that bid the job and don't mind having a background check done on them.


I'm sure there were plenty of other subs that didn't bid the job because of the BS:thumbsup:




> The GC May have fired you when the background check came back anyway, this way you saved both of you some hassle.


 
As one that has a Concealed Carry License and a Class 3 FFL, I serious doubt that:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Like I said, I don't work for GC's. I frequently turn down work from GC's. There's plenty of work out there:thumbsup:





> Many W/C carriers will do a drug test when an employee gets hurt on the job, if the employee refuses to take the test or fails the teat, their benefits can be reduced, and possibly denied.


*WTF does this have to do with the topic of this thread*: *GC wants to do criminal background checks on subs???? *


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

*I sh*t-a-brickie*

*That's It!!* any one who quotes Ronald Reagan IS officially retarded!


I'd rather quote this Mexican than that Idiot!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3YpdMxrIXg&NR=1


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

simplejack said:


> *I sh*t-a-brickie*
> 
> *That's It!!* any one who quotes Ronald Reagan IS officially retarded!
> 
> ...


 
Figures, can't engage in civil debate & has to turn to personal attacks when he can't defend his position. How pathetic:whistling


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Hmmm - "There are no great limits to growth because there are no limits of human intelligence, imagination and wonder." 

I guess someone hit there limit :laughing:

Back to the original show - if a GC wants to do Background checks on all subs, the GC needs to do the famous CYA with a lawyer. The GC does have the right & the responsibility to protect the HO & his or her own business. If he doesn't think that is necessary, then that is there choice. Either which way in todays litigious society he can get screwed.


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

*I'm just sayin'*



Brickie said:


> *WTF does this have to do with the topic of this thread*: *GC wants to do criminal background checks on subs???? *


Not mad, it's just that everything quoted by Brickie did have something to do with the discussion of Back ground checks, criminal or otherwise.

Reagan was a douche bag, He F'd things up for his vice president George H.W. Bush with his Reagan-nomics, and made him have to raise taxes even after his famous "read my lips" speech. which led to Clinton beating him and continuing this whole mess, then leaving his son to have to finish what daddy started in the middle east. 4 douche bag presidents in a row, *28 *years of advancing the "new world order" agenda all started again with Reagan!

Find some one else to quote...now I really got off the subject!


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

simplejack said:


> Not mad, it's just that everything quoted by Brickie did have something to do with the discussion of Back ground checks, criminal or otherwise.
> 
> Reagan was a douche bag, He F'd things up for his vice president George H.W. Bush with his Reagan-nomics, and made him have to raise taxes even after his famous "read my lips" speech. which led to Clinton beating him and continuing this whole mess, then leaving his son to have to finish what daddy started in the middle east. 4 douche bag presidents in a row, *28 *years of advancing the "new world order" agenda all started again with Reagan!
> 
> Find some one else to quote...now I really got off the subject!


 

Great, a FNG that can't engage in civil debate, has to turn to personal attacks when he can't defend his position & now thinks the Business Forum is the P & R Forum:whistling


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

simplejack said:


> Not mad, it's just that everything quoted by Brickie did have something to do with the discussion of Back ground checks, criminal or otherwise.
> 
> Reagan was a douche bag, He F'd things up for his vice president George H.W. Bush with his Reagan-nomics, and made him have to raise taxes even after his famous "read my lips" speech. which led to Clinton beating him and continuing this whole mess, then leaving his son to have to finish what daddy started in the middle east. 4 douche bag presidents in a row, *28 *years of advancing the "new world order" agenda all started again with Reagan!
> 
> Find some one else to quote...now I really got off the subject!


Ronald Reagan was a lot better man than you ever will be, what have you accomplished that can even come close to what Reagan did?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Quit with the political opinionating. We have a forum for this type of junk. 

Stop with the personal attacks as well. A man's politics is his own business. Keep it professional.


----------



## bauler (Nov 10, 2006)

No way I'm going to do work for and GC that does criminal, or drug checks for nothing. I gladly sell you any of my bodily fluids or you check me out for a fee. The price, I haven't that out yet. Its just none of your business.

From past experience the person that is that parinoid is usually the the one to be worried about. 

By the way I have no criminal record or use drugs. I guess you'll have to trust me if you want me to trust you.


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

*Breathe Jack... Breathe...*

*Please! someone say: "trust... but verify". I swear I'll go nuts!*

 :blink:
(I'm just kidding, I'm over it now, sorry about not staying within the lines, I just found out where P&R posts go. )


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

*People's right to know VS. People's right to privacy...*

Background checks, to some seem intrusive and unnecessary, after all they are not accurate predictors on whether or not some one will commit a crime. However It is a Client's right to know who comes to their place of business or Home. as a qualification for employment, in highly sensitive area or project, seems right because you always have the right to refuse.

However, as a blanket policy enforced on all jobs, I would fight against, as an Intrusion on our civil liberties. because you would then have no choice, It would alienate you from _all_ jobs, even if you disapprove strictly based on principle or moral grounds. that is the line I draw, based on my convictions. (Moral convictions...Not criminal)


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

bauler said:


> No way I'm going to do work for and GC that does criminal, or drug checks for nothing. I gladly sell you any of my bodily fluids or you check me out for a fee. The price, I haven't that out yet. Its just none of your business.
> 
> From past experience the person that is that parinoid is usually the the one to be worried about.
> 
> By the way I have no criminal record or use drugs. I guess you'll have to trust me if you want me to trust you.


Just because a GC wants to insure the safety of his clients by not allowing people with criminal backgorunds on his jobsites doesn't mean that he is paranoid.

As a GC I am responsible for all people who are brought on my jobsites, whether they are my employee's, sub contractors or their employee's.

You may feel it is an invasion of privacy and if you choose not to check on your employee's that is fine, but if you have a sex offender working on one of your jobsites and he molests a kid, you are going to be held liable, because you chose not to do background checks.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Double-A said:


> Quit with the political opinionating. We have a forum for this type of junk.
> 
> Stop with the personal attacks as well. A man's politics is his own business. Keep it professional.



Just in case you did not understand who was being spoken to!!!!




simplejack said:


> *That's It!!* any one who quotes Ronald Reagan IS officially retarded!
> 
> 
> I'd rather quote this Mexican than that Idiot!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3YpdMxrIXg&NR=1





bwalley said:


> Ronald Reagan was a lot better man than you ever will be, what have you accomplished that can even come close to what Reagan did?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Just in case you did not understand who was being spoken to!!!!


 
Are you the hall monitor?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Nope!

I was just seeing if I could ruffle yer Feathers this Morning Walley!!!

:thumbsup:I just love your responses!!!:thumbsup:

I was just being "Me". A  :jester:.


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/3w4B7QxL_n4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param


----------

